
Ask HN: Anyone else getting Google account recovery notifications recently? - sigmaprimus
It seems someone in Vietnam, or someone using a proxy in Vietnam has been trying to recover my account.  I did a google community search and found the same thing happening to others, so I&#x27;m wondering if it&#x27;s just random or if there is a common denominator.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;support.google.com&#x2F;accounts&#x2F;thread&#x2F;38457636?hl=en
======
dylz
This happens nearly 24/7.

